# شرح مبسط عن البنزين ومركباته ...



## مهندس المحبة (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*أرجو أن يفيدكم هذا الملف بما يحويه من شرح مبسط عن البنزين ومركباته وأنواع البنزين وأرجو أكمال الموضوع بأضافاتكم عن البنزين ومركباته المختلفة وإن شاء الله الأستفادة للجميع .......*


----------



## جمال الدين عبد (20 نوفمبر 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## سامي جود (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين ........


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## توفيق جبار (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## medo20108351 (26 مايو 2011)

مشكوررررر


----------



## medo20108351 (26 مايو 2011)

الى الامام


----------



## medo20108351 (26 مايو 2011)

الى التقدم


----------



## medo20108351 (26 مايو 2011)

والاستمرارية


----------



## medo20108351 (26 مايو 2011)

لكل عمل جزاء وجزائك هو الشكر


----------



## medo20108351 (26 مايو 2011)

يصلح حالك


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------

